# Why is it so hard to find a female vietnamese mossy frog?!



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have two male T. Corticale, one of which is a randy little guy and he's constantly chasing the other buy round the tank at night, calling away as loudly as possible and then chirping at him like there's no tomorrow, and I'm now getting to the point where I'm slightly worried for the frog that's being chased, as I'm wondering if it's going to be stressing him out that the randy frog is chasing him around all the time. I am desperate to find them a sub female companion to try and get them to calm down a bit, but trying to find one is like trying to find a needle in a haystack!! Why is this? And if anyone has one, pleeeeeease can I have it?!! :lol2:


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

sorry if i sound a complet numpty but how do you tell
between the two,in Crews hill Enfeild they have these frogs.
he's got about 6.


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/504560-vietnamese-mossy-frog-plus-exo.html

hope this helps


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

think that one is male


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

> *Why is it so hard to find a female vietnamese mossy frog?!*


It might have something to do with the fact that most mossy frogs are wild caught. Calling males are easier to find than silent females.


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

axorozzas said:


> It might have something to do with the fact that most mossy frogs are wild caught. Calling males are easier to find than silent females.


Not all mossy frogs are wild caught, the ones we have are CB and females are very hard to find even in captive bred groups.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

As I mentioned in another thread, I wonder how much of that is due to incubation temps- as in many reptiles.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

axorozzas said:


> It might have something to do with the fact that most mossy frogs are wild caught. Calling males are easier to find than silent females.


The vast majority of Mossy Frogs for sale in the UK are Captive Bred and mostly produced by me. Also females of this species aren't silent they will vocalise to.


Ron Magpie said:


> As I mentioned in another thread, I wonder how much of that is due to incubation temps- as in many reptiles.


Myself and a friend that also breeds Mossy's are using very different techniques to one another, I reared my entire first batch up and had a good number of females & I know that at least some females came from my second batch as the people that had them have had eggs. I reared a few of my friends froglets to adult hood and had all males. I should really rear up another batch to adulthood and see what they're coming out at now.

Interestingly I saw 8-10 sub-adult Mossy's at Doncaster show on Sunday and they were all male.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I will keep an eye out for any at Kempton Park now you mention them being at Doncaster, never even thought about them being at shows!


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

pollywog said:


> Interestingly I saw 8-10 sub-adult Mossy's at Doncaster show on Sunday and they were all male.


How do you sex mossys?


----------



## Applesauce (Jun 20, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Why is it so hard to find a female vietnamese mossy frog!?


Cos the look like moss so they are hard to see


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

keeno said:


> How do you sex mossys?


My males never shut up and they have ENORMOUS pink nuptial pads on their thumbs!



Applesauce said:


> Cos the look like moss so they are hard to see


Only if there's moss in the tank, my two are on show 24/7!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

polywog, any chance you could post some pictures of your frogs and set up, i gather you keep them minalistic but would be good to see. also any other peoples pics im sure would be most welcome.


----------

